# Assassin Snail Eating Live... Berried RCS :(



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

Woke up this morning to see a pregnant Cherry Shrimp trying to swim away from the evil clutch of an assassin snail.

Maybe the RCS was dying already, but it was putting up a big fight, so I don't know.

I removed the shrimp from the snail, and the shrimp's shell, where in contact with the snail was completely dissolved away, including an eye 

... and yes, I need to scrape algae...


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

omg not enough snails for it to eat?
what a sad sight =(


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

chances are the shrimp was dying, as its highly unlikely for an assassin to catch a healthy one. 

But once in a while you will see an assassin catching and eating a newly molted shrimp.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I haven't seen my assassin snails eating alive shrimps, but they are eating dead shrimps way to fast.


----------

